# Wondering if anyone can help?



## JesterSpirit (May 31, 2019)

Greetings,

I was wondering if someone may be able to help me with this piece I inherited. I've done some research but I'm not able to find any information about the artist. Any insight or direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------

